# Cryptocoryne ID



## spets (Jan 1, 2005)

Aloha from Hawaii. Since the late 80s there’s been a local hobbyist growing these Cryptocoryne. Awhile ago one of my friends noticed them in one of my tanks, and mentioned that it could be an old form of Cryptocoryne affinis. I didn’t think much of it then, as she had a pond full of them. She recently decided to give up her pond, and her son removed most of the plants. I’m not sure if he will be continuing with the pond, so I wanted to ask the group if you could help me ID this plant, and ask if this plant is common in the hobby today.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome back to APC! It looks like it has been several years since your last post. I can't answer your question, but there are several here who can.


----------

